# Fashong's Journal



## Fashong (May 11, 2005)

Everyone else has one so why not me..  I want to keep track of my progress to.  I am going to try to get measurements for cheats, arms, neck, etc and bodyfat percentage.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 11, 2005)

good luck


----------



## Fashong (May 11, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

G'Luck


----------



## Fashong (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Luke.  Here is my routine right now guys...

Day 1 : Chest/Triceps, Biceps, Shoulders, and Abs 

Chest
Flat Barbell Bench Press : 3 x 6-8 reps
Flat Dumbbell Press : 2 x 6-8 reps

Triceps
Dips : 2-3 x 6-8 reps
Tricep Pulldowns : 2-3 x 6-8
Bench Press : Until failure

Shoulders
Seated Dumbbell Press : 2 x 6-8
Standing Lateral Raises : 1 x 10

Biceps
Standing EZ Curl Bar Curls : 2-3 x 6-8 reps
Dumbbell Concentration Curls : 2-3 x 6-8 reps

Abs
Crunches : 60 
Weighted Sit-ups : 60

Day 2 : OFF

Day 3 : Back, and Wrists

Back
Deadlifts : 3 x 6-8
Chin Ups : 2 x 6-8
DB rows : 2 x 6-8
DB shrugs : 1 x 10

Wrists
Wrist Curls : 2 x 10

Day 4 : OFF

Day 5 : Legs

Legs
Squats : 3 x 6-8 reps
Leg press : 2 x 6-8 reps
Leg Curls : 2 x 6-8 reps
Standing Calve Raises : 4 x 10 reps

Day 6 + 7 : Cardio


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

YUCK man!  what's your goal?  :|


----------



## Fashong (May 11, 2005)

Strength


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

drop the cardio, focus on diet


----------



## Fashong (May 12, 2005)

Today, I cheated and had a oreo :'( lol.  It was after the mile run we had to do in gym


----------



## Fashong (May 19, 2005)

I haven't seen any gains lately or seen my biceps get any bigger .  I will keep training though and hopefully see gains.


----------



## LW83 (May 19, 2005)

what is your diet


----------



## Seanp156 (May 19, 2005)

Yes, what is your diet? Another thing is, by the sounds of it you haven't been training with a good routine for very long. Even with a good routine and decent diet it could take a full month or more before much is noticeable.

 It also depends what kind of gains you're looking for. Strength gains would be the most obvious, but phyical ones are a bit more difficult to tell. One thing I've noticed that keeps getting better and better are the striations in my shoulders. It's not like after a month you're going to be buff, but you'll see little encouraging things every so often (maybe every 2-4 weeks) that push you on.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 19, 2005)

guys, i think fashong decided to quit doing his journal especially since it has been 8 days and he never posted a routine...


----------



## Fashong (May 19, 2005)

Shiznit my routine is posted up above...  I will post my diet tomorrow


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2005)

I sent you a revised routine.  The one above is Yuk, just like Luke said


----------



## LW83 (May 20, 2005)

That was nice of Jake!  I would deffinate take any advise he offers.


----------



## Fashong (May 20, 2005)

Oh yea sorry I didn't post that one yet here it is lol..

Day 1 : Triceps/Delts/Chest/Abs

Chest
Flat Barbell Bench Press:  2x4
DB Bench: 6-8x2

Triceps
Close-Grip Bench Press: 4x3/Untill Faliure

Delts
Bent Over Lateral Raises
Tricep Pushdowns: 8-10x2

Abs
Crunches : 60 
Weighted Sit-ups : 60

Day 2 : OFF

Day 3 : Biceps/Back/Wrists

Back
Seated Cable Rows: 8x3
Single Arm DB Rows: 6x3

Biceps
Standing EZ Curl Bar Curls: 3x3
Dumbbell Hammer Curls: 6x2
Pull-ups: Failx2 

Wrists
Wrist Curls : 2 x 10

Day 4 : OFF

Day 5 : Legs

*Squats: 4x4
*Dead-lifts: 8x3
SLDL: 6x3
Seated Calves: 10-15x3
Standing/Donkey Calves: 10-15x3 

*alternate every 2 weeks.

Day 6 + 7 : Cardio


----------



## LW83 (May 20, 2005)

What is the cardio for?


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2005)

Thats not the routine I sent you   Stop seperating it into "groups".

Day 1 was something like
Flat BB bench
CG bench 
Standing DB or BB military
Bent over lateral raises/face pulls
DB flyes
Pressdowns


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2005)

Oh, here it is.  One day of cardio is in there


----------



## LW83 (May 20, 2005)

Good lookin' routine


----------



## Fashong (May 20, 2005)

I want to seperate it into groups like triceps and stuff lol.  Alot neater and I know what im working.


----------



## Fashong (Jun 1, 2005)

I have had VERY good results so far with that routine, thanks again premier.  I am also helping other people lift and they are getting results as well.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 3, 2005)

Just read that routine...

Nicely rounded setup, is this designed for <bulking, general purposes>?????


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2005)

Strength/hypertrophy


----------



## TheCurse (Jun 4, 2005)

when i was first growing i found i got a lot more out of med rep sets, like 8's, rather than these really low 2 and 4 rep sets.  just something to consider kiddo.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2005)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> when i was first growing i found i got a lot more out of med rep sets, like 8's, rather than these really low 2 and 4 rep sets.  just something to consider kiddo.


Got a lot more what?  He said he wanted to focus on strength rather than hypertrophy specific.


----------



## TheCurse (Jun 4, 2005)

growth. Muscle.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Got a lot more what?  *He said he wanted to focus on strength rather than hypertrophy specific*.


----------



## TheCurse (Jun 4, 2005)

riiight.  relax neighbor i was just offering a little advice to the kid, not trying to be righter than someone.


----------



## Fashong (Jun 8, 2005)

6/8/05 - Not seeing my muscles get to big bigger but I see maybe a slight increase.  My biceps are changing into more of a ball then really growing.  I am getting a little stronger but not to much.  I will stay dedicated and motivated and hope good things will come.


----------



## Fashong (Jun 9, 2005)

How long should I use one routine before switching it up and how should I switch it up?


----------



## TheCurse (Jun 9, 2005)

at your stage i wouldnt worry about switching it up so much as i would make sure to keep the bread and butter lifts going consistently.   its all about consistency. dont expect to see results in a week or a month.  just strive to get stronger without injuring yourself.  your only 15 man you got plenty of time.  if you do shit right now you can accomplish quite a bit with your body if you want to.
 one day you will wake up and look at your 18 inch (or bigger) arms and you will be standing there thinking to yourself 'when the hell did my arms get so big?'.


----------



## Fashong (Jun 10, 2005)

What is some stuff I should eat to gain weight, and how much weight should I gain?  My best friend is 200+ 5'9-10" sits on couch all day with bad eating habits and thinks he can beat me in boxing and weight lifting.  So, just incase I really need to start training hard.


----------



## Fashong (Jun 15, 2005)

Today I tried to lift I was curling, and I couldn't do the normal weight I usually do...  I have sharp muscle pain near my left  elbow in the middle of my forarm and arm.  What should I do??  Take a week off?  I feel like crap since this happened .


----------



## TheCurse (Jun 15, 2005)

definately take a week or more off.  your building your foundations now and definately dont want to mess anything up.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2005)

Why arent you posting your workouts?  How am I supposed to know if your periodizing your training or not?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 17, 2005)

I was wondering the same thing. A journal is a lot more useful if you post your workouts in it.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 17, 2005)

remember, he's only 14. I dont think a 14 year old would spend his time keeping track of his journal and is probably out with his friends bullying kids in the park.


----------



## Fashong (Jun 17, 2005)

I posted my workout before it's in here but I will post it again, heh.


----------



## Fashong (Jun 17, 2005)

BTW, shiznit, I turned 15 may 3rd 



Day 1 : Triceps/Delts/Chest/Abs

Chest
Flat Barbell Bench Press: 2x4
DB Bench: 6-8x2

Triceps
Close-Grip Bench Press: 4x3/Untill Faliure

Delts
Bent Over Lateral Raises
Tricep Pushdowns: 8-10x2

Abs
Crunches : 60
Weighted Sit-ups : 60

Day 2 : OFF

Day 3 : Biceps/Back/Wrists

Back
Seated Cable Rows: 8x3
Single Arm DB Rows: 6x3

Biceps
Standing EZ Curl Bar Curls: 3x3
Dumbbell Hammer Curls: 6x2
Pull-ups: Failx2

Wrists
Wrist Curls : 2 x 10

Day 4 : OFF

Day 5 : Legs

*Squats: 4x4
*Dead-lifts: 8x3
SLDL: 6x3
Seated Calves: 10-15x3
Standing/Donkey Calves: 10-15x3

*alternate every 2 weeks.

Day 6 + 7 : Cardio


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 17, 2005)

You're supposed to post what you do each work out you do with the weight you used for each exercise.


----------



## Fashong (Jun 17, 2005)

Alright, I promise I will  I think not this monday but next is when I should start lifting again


----------



## Fashong (Jun 17, 2005)

Im suppose to post what I eat right??  I just had a chocolate milkshake :/ lol.   High in protein ^^  I will run and stuff ALOT tomorrow to work it off I promise


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 17, 2005)

You CAN post what you eat. Some people post everything and include grams of carbs, protein and fat per meal, but I don't. Generally I eat pretty much the same things every day, but sometimes the amounts vary. If my diet was a really big problem, then it would probably help to make myself post it every day, but right now I don't think it's necessary.


----------



## Fashong (Jun 18, 2005)

Chocolate milkshake again today, when my mom asks me if I want one I can't refuse


----------



## Fashong (Jun 18, 2005)

I am gonna start lifting this monday, 1 day.  I hope that was a week lol


----------



## Fashong (Jun 20, 2005)

I changed my mind, I am gonna start on wednesday..

Today I had

Breakfast:
2 white toast
2 whole eggs
8oz chocolate milk

Lunch:
Rigatonis - some sort of pasta
8oz Whey Protein Milk

Dinner:
Rigatonis
2 whole eggs


----------



## WATTS (Jun 20, 2005)

your diet is bad...if you really want to see gains your ganna have to change it.


----------



## Fashong (Jun 20, 2005)

Like how??  What should my diet be?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 20, 2005)

read the stickies.  Your diet is really bad!  You could make a lot more improvements if you tighten it up!!


----------



## Fashong (Jun 20, 2005)

Well, mostly one problem is my parents won't get me all the food I need, and there is barley anything in the house to eat!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 20, 2005)

why wont they get you the food you need?  Don't they want you to be healthy?  they don't buy meat?


----------



## Fashong (Jun 20, 2005)

I have hotdogs, and chicken lol...  No, they don't care to much.  My mom hardly ever goes shopping anymore and everytime im hungry I go into the kitchen at least 8 times looking around for something to eat and I can't find anything


----------



## P-funk (Jun 20, 2005)

Fashong said:
			
		

> I have hotdogs, and chicken lol...  No, they don't care to much.  My mom hardly ever goes shopping anymore and everytime im hungry I go into the kitchen at least 8 times looking around for something to eat and I can't find anything




I would just eat chicken.  they don't but read meat?  Hot dogs are shit.  get some tuna and cottage cheese.


----------



## Fashong (Jun 20, 2005)

I should buy food online, anyone know a good site? lol


----------



## P-funk (Jun 20, 2005)

freshdirect.com


----------



## Fashong (Jun 20, 2005)

We're sorry, but you must have a valid home address in the Tri-State area (New York, New Jersey and Connecticut) in order to register.  

Thats what happens when I checkout and try that, my address is real... oh well


----------



## WATTS (Jun 20, 2005)

why cant you just go to the grocery store?


----------



## Fashong (Jun 20, 2005)

22 miles from my house, drive me?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 20, 2005)

22 miles? what the fuck?

There are 4 grocery stores close to me, all within 5-10 miles.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 20, 2005)

eat more than what you're eating, i have a shitty diet but i just eat a lot and it works for me, Im sure your mom will buy you stuff if you keep asking constantly, tell her to buy you loads of sandwhich meat.. ham, chicken, tuna, turkey, hamburgers, then everytime you're hungry make a sandwhich


----------



## Fashong (Jun 21, 2005)

Are hoagies any good??  Cheese, lots of meets like ham, pickles, lettuce, etc?


----------



## Fashong (Jun 21, 2005)

Food               Calories      Carbs       Protein

8oz Milk            110         13g          8g
Egg                    80          0g          7g
Egg                    80          0g          7g
Toast                  70         13g          2g
Toast                  70         13g          2g
8oz Whey Milk    218         15g         30g
Noodles             190         26g          5g
Noodles             190         26g          5g
lots of pasta no clue no clue no clue
8oz Whey Milk    218         15g         30g

~                                                                               
~                                                                               
~


----------



## Fashong (Jun 24, 2005)

Standing Ez-curl bar curls : 4 sets x 6 reps : 50
Standing Ez-curl bar curls : 4 sets x 6 reps : 60
Standing Ez-curl bar curls : 4 sets x 6 reps : 66

(1 arm)Concentrated DB Curls : 1 set x 4 reps : 25
(1 arm)Concentrated DB Curls : 1 set x 4 reps : 25
(1 arm)Concentrated DB Curls : 1 set x 4 reps : 30
(1 arm)Concentrated DB Curls : 1 set x 4 reps : 30


This is what I did on wednesday just for biceps..


----------



## Fashong (Jun 26, 2005)

Today I was benching and I was doing around 110 2 times so far.  Making progress, it's not my max bench, I can probally bench my weight.  I started with 45 lbs which was the bar.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2005)

bump


----------



## Fashong (Jul 2, 2005)

I can't do squats or calf raises.  The bar hurts to bad on my back expecially since its badly burnt from awhile ago and skin is messed up.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2005)

Fashong said:
			
		

> I can't do squats or calf raises.  The bar hurts to bad on my back expecially since its badly burnt from awhile ago and skin is messed up.




burnt?  like sun burt or like you were in a fire?

why does it hurt?  wrap a towel around it if it is that bad.

why can't you calf raise?

you can deadlift can't you?


----------



## Fashong (Jul 2, 2005)

I can deadlift, I actually only do around 150 x 8 right now but yea.  Sun Burnt, I tried to get tan when I was 12 and I was in ocean all day for like 10 hrs..  No calf machine.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2005)

12??  You have been burnt for 3 straight years?  Holy shit man!  can you post a picture of that.

I don't care about the amount of weight you can deadlift. just that you are doing it is important.

there are more ways to do a calf raise than on a calf machine.

okay, I am off to bed.  be back to help later.


----------



## Fashong (Jul 2, 2005)

Well, the skin got burnt and it still hurts when I put things on it...  Like a heavy bar lol.  I might take pics later, I think it is ugly.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 2, 2005)

fashong, read this article http://ironmagazine.com/article81.html

It will help you out a little, comparing and contrasting form vs weight

Also, try eating 6 small meals per day. That is better than having 3-4 big meals. Another thing is that you are only 15. You're not going to get as strong as you like in a blink of an eye. It takes years to build up strength and size and your at a young age in which your body is still growing. By the time you hit your late teens/early 20's, you will be stronger than most kids your age if you stay dedicated. Just lift hard, eat clean and dont worry about numbers (how much weight you're doing). Just focus on the form and make sure you do a whole variety of exercises and target every bodypart. That means doing abs and calves as well. Treat them like everything else. Another thing i think you're doing too much is curls. Honestly, curls is not going to make you grow. Your biceps are already getting enough work from compound exercises such as pullups, deadlifts, bentover rows, etc... I would only work them directly once a week.

Good luck


----------



## Fashong (Jul 3, 2005)

I do only work them directly once a week...  I can't do pullups because I have no bar.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2005)

why not train at a gym then where you have access to a pull up bar and all kinds of equiptment?


----------



## Fashong (Jul 3, 2005)

Money  $$.  Parents won't drive me etheir I bet,  and the money problem is due to parents won't drive me to a job.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2005)

were do you live that you can't walk to a corner store to work or take a bus to work??


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2005)

anyway, what equiptment do you have access too?  Are you training in the basement?


----------



## Fashong (Jul 3, 2005)

Yes, I am training in the basement.  Db's from 20 - 100.  Ez-curl bar, barbell, etc.  No machines...


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2005)

okay cool, that is all you need.  No pull up bar though huh..


----------



## Fashong (Jul 3, 2005)

Nope, :'(.  My calfs are going to be small and I can't do squats.  Anyway, I found out my friend entered a competition and I want to compete against him without knowing I am doing it untill it happens.  How do I train for strength, I mean slow reps, fast reps, squeezing, wait time after every sets, stuff like that.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2005)

Fashong said:
			
		

> Nope, :'(.  My calfs are going to be small and I can't do squats.  Anyway, I found out my friend entered a competition and I want to compete against him without knowing I am doing it untill it happens.  How do I train for strength, I mean slow reps, fast reps, squeezing, wait time after every sets, stuff like that.




what kind of competition?

If you want to work your calves then do stairs (find stairs in your house and pick a number and do that number on each step.  IE 10 BW calf raises on all 20 steps with out stopping).

If you want to squat learn to clean and then front squat.  Or hold DB's at shoulder level with your palms facing you  (like an arnold press) and squat like that.  As you are coming out o the suqat you can even add a press (squat and press) and really work your whole body.  that will beat you up big time and make you strong all over, especially if you can do it with some amazing weight on those DBs.  (read my exercise of the month this month in the IM news letter).


----------



## Fashong (Jul 4, 2005)

Fashong said:
			
		

> How do I train for strength, I mean slow reps, fast reps, squeezing, wait time after every sets, stuff like that.





Bumping this question, no one else seems to post and help me out 

Happy 4th btw!!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 5, 2005)

Fashong said:
			
		

> Bumping this question, no one else seems to post and help me out
> 
> Happy 4th btw!!




I would answer the question if you said what kind of competition you are planning on doing with your friend.

to train for strength lift as fast as you can.  Obviously you can't lift a heavy weight slow.


----------



## Fashong (Jul 5, 2005)

Why can't I get stronger by lifting a heavy weight slow??  If you think about it, shouldn't I still get stronger and improve?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 5, 2005)

Fashong said:
			
		

> Why can't I get stronger by lifting a heavy weight slow??  If you think about it, shouldn't I still get stronger and improve?




In order to lift a maximum amount of weight you are going to need to move that bar as fast as possible and recruit as many motor units as you possibly can.  the faster you can recruit motor units (CNS effeciancy) the better chance you have of getting the weight up.  If you purposly move the bar slow and tempe the speed you will not be able to move a maximum load.  Moving slow will however work at a weight that is closer to 75% or more of your 1RM as you can increase the TUT of the set and take advantage of the metabolic affects that will help you build more muscle.  However, this will not help you move a maximum load.  To move heavy weight you must train your CNS to move fast.  The less effecient it is the less likely you will be to hit solid 1RMs.  Make sense?


----------



## Fashong (Jul 5, 2005)

So if I am curling or benching and say im doing 4 reps, I have to move that bar as fast up and down as I can?  What about the contraction and all that other good stuff..


----------



## Fashong (Jul 5, 2005)

Also, my workout would go ahead faster...  And I would have to lower weight right??   Do I do heavy weight low reps still?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 5, 2005)

Fashong said:
			
		

> So if I am curling or benching and say im doing 4 reps, I have to move that bar as fast up and down as I can?  What about the contraction and all that other good stuff..




Well, the contraction and all that shit has nothing at all to do with strength training.  that is pure BB'er bullshit.  Obviously you don't want to be throwing the weight around and there are exercises where you aren't necessarily going to be moving as fast as possible.  Curls for example, I do with a real controlled tempo.  Bench Press however, if I am training for strength, I would be trying to move as fast as possible.

Yes, still using lower reps.


----------



## Fashong (Jul 5, 2005)

What rep range should I do for curling, and benching and everything basically to gain strength??  Also isn't going fast and crap called powerlifting?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2005)

Fashong said:
			
		

> What rep range should I do for curling, and benching and everything basically to gain strength??  Also isn't going fast and crap called powerlifting?



yes it is powerlifting.  I don't understand though?  Isn't that what you want?  strength?


----------



## Fashong (Jul 6, 2005)

Yea, it is thanks.  So what rep range??  My normal one I am doing right now is between 2-5


----------



## Fashong (Jul 9, 2005)

I am bulking right now, I started at 135lbs now I am 140 lbs.  I wanted to know how much I should go untill what weight.  I am 5'8".  Also I wanted to know what time it is bad to eat at??  Like what time at night.


----------



## Fashong (Jul 10, 2005)

BUMP!!! No one is helping me out here...  Barley any replies


----------



## P-funk (Jul 10, 2005)

squat
bench
dead


----------



## Fashong (Jul 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> squat
> bench
> dead




And this means???....




Can someone awnser my post from above!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 11, 2005)

Fashong said:
			
		

> And this means???....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no one answers your posts because you whine to damn much.


What do you think it means?  Squat, bench press and deadlift if you want strength.   How mny days a week do you train?  If 3 pick a lift to focus on as you max lift and do aux work for the other two lifts on that day.


----------



## Fashong (Jul 11, 2005)

Also, I told you I can't squat.  One hard part is getting 100+ lbs somehow on my back then squatting and getting it off.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 11, 2005)

have your friend or family member spot you.

Fashong, like i said...just focus on compound exercises. Train hard 3-4 times a week depending on your routine and eat a lot, especially for a guy at a young age. You are overreacting about this and it will take time. Your arms are not going to grow 5" in 2 weeks. Keep lifting hard, eat a lot and the gains will come.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 11, 2005)

Fashong said:
			
		

> Also, I told you I can't squat.  One hard part is getting 100+ lbs somehow on my back then squatting and getting it off.




Maybe you can learn to clean and front squat?  

You can hold DBs up at your shoulder leve (with your palms facing your body, elbows up and pointed forward) and squat like that.

If not just focus on deadlift, bench press, overhead press and a variety of rows since you don't have a pull up bar.


----------



## Fashong (Jul 22, 2005)

If not alot of people are gonna post and help out this journal is over for awhile!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 22, 2005)

Fashong said:
			
		

> If not alot of people are gonna post and help out this journal is over for awhile!



how do you expect us to help you when you dont even post your workouts? All you do is whine about everything. Whenever you lift, record the exercises you did, the weight, reps, RI, etc...so we can help you out. 

You hardly post in your journal so it gets bumped down 2-3 pages. You need to keep it active for us to help you but you dont. Just read what i posted a few posts up and just lift hard and eat healthy. You're only 15, you got a long way to go.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 22, 2005)

Honestly, if you don't post your workouts and you complain when people give you perfectly good advice, what do you expect?

 How exactly are people supposed to help if we don't know what you're doing, or if you refuse to accept advice when it's given?

 Like people have said... for squating you can use DBs and hold them up almost like a military press, or you can learn to front squat with light weight first.


----------



## Fashong (Aug 2, 2005)

Yesterday

*Wide Grip Bench Press*
95 x 6 - warmup set
105 x 4
111 x 2

*DB Bench Press* - I used low weight and contracted on these to make my pecs a little bigger.
40 x 8
50 x 6
50 x 6

*Bench Press*
105 x 4
105 x 4
111 x 2

I don't know the weight that I did for tricep pushdowns or whatever so I can't post that, again I do not have a spotter so I am trying hard not to get hurt.


----------



## Fashong (Aug 7, 2005)

I noticed a little while back I was getting a little under or over 100g protein, I am trying to eat more but it's hard to try and get all of it if I am visiting my grandfather and father in the hospital.  I will keep you guys updated with my workouts.


----------



## Fashong (Aug 8, 2005)

I am not posting my lifts today but somehow I got an extra 4 reps today off 111 lbs, so 6 reps.  I think I still could have did more, it was weird like I got a strength boost.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 8, 2005)

How did you load 111lbs on the bar??  Do you have fractional plates?


----------



## Fashong (Aug 14, 2005)

heh, yes.  For example I have (2) 12 1/2 plates.


----------



## Fashong (Aug 27, 2005)

I am going to try and get some video clips of me doing some excercises so you guys can tell me if I am going these right.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 27, 2005)

Fashong said:
			
		

> I am going to try and get some video clips of me doing some excercises so you guys can tell me if I am going these right.




this is a good idea, I am trying to do the same.  I would be glad to help you out with some of this stuff, if you are serious.  Try video taping yourself, lately i have been helping another friend who is having trouble with squats by taping myself and sending him the clips.  

keep going with the journal.  Keep it simple, P funk is a smart guy and will not lead you astray.  Do the movement that will work you the hardest, opt for squats rather than leg press, opt for cleans and deadlifts, over pulldowns and those goofy t bar rows.  this is not to say that these are not worthwhile exercises, however, the best gains come from the big lifts.  Be patient, keep posting, stay positive.


----------



## Fashong (Aug 27, 2005)

New Routine

RepsxSets

Day 1 : Triceps/Delts/Chest/Abs

Chest
Flat Barbell Bench Press: 2x4
DB Bench: 6-8x2

Triceps
Close-Grip Bench Press: 4x3/Untill Faliure  (STRENGTH)

Delts
Tricep Pushdowns: 8-10x2
Military Presses: 5-7x2  

Abs
Crunches : 60
Weighted Sit-ups : 60

Day 2 : OFF

Day 3 : Biceps/Back/Wrists/Traps

Back
Seated Cable Rows: 8x3
Single Arm DB Rows: 6x3

Biceps
Barbell Curls 5 x 3 (STRENGTH)  - Fast Movement
Concentrated DB Curls 5 x 2 (MASS) - Contract Muscle

Traps
Shoulder Shrugs 5 x 3


Wrists
Wrist Curls : 2 x 10

Day 4 : OFF

Day 5 : Legs
Dead-lifts: 3x5 (STRENGTH)
Lunges: 8-10x4



Critque please


----------



## P-funk (Aug 27, 2005)

will look at this tomorow.  About to go to bed.  real quick though....only deadlifts for legs?   Also, there are no vertical movements for back.


----------



## Fashong (Aug 27, 2005)

I told you about the squats and calf raises, I don't look forward to even doing deadlifts in my basement.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 27, 2005)

Fashong said:
			
		

> I told you about the squats and calf raises, I don't look forward to even doing deadlifts in my basement.




oh yea, sorry.  okay....

try doing:

lunges- 4 sets x 8-10 reps
deadlifts- 5 sets x 3 reps


----------



## Fashong (Aug 27, 2005)

Ok I edited it above, g night pfunk.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 28, 2005)

> Day 1 : Triceps/Delts/Chest/Abs
> 
> Chest
> Flat Barbell Bench Press: 2x4
> ...




do it in this order:

bench press- 2x4
DB bench press- 8-10x2
millitary press- 6-8x2
tricep pressdown- 12x2
lateral raises- 12x2

every two weeks alternate between starting with bench press and starting with military press.  On the weeks when you start with the millitary press substitue CG bench for the bench press.  On the weeks when you start with the bench press substitue DB millitary press for the BB military press.  Change the reps ranges every 2-3 weeks for the exercises.  So bench weeks 1-2= 2 reps, wks 3-4= 5 reps x 3 sets, wks 5-6= 4 reps x 4 sets, weeks 7-8= 8 reps x 3 sets, etc...


> Day 3 : Biceps/Back/Wrists/Traps
> 
> Back
> Seated Cable Rows: 8x3
> ...




I think you said because you work out at home that you don't have anywhere to do pull ups or pull downs??  If so then don't do them or find a tree outside to bang some out on.  If you do have somewhere to do them then throw them in.

Instead of one arm DB rows do bent over 2 arm DB rows.  Also, lie face down on an incline bench and do some light rev. flyes for your rear delts.  2-3 sets of 12-15 reps.  Throw in some upright BB rows for your traps too.


----------



## Fashong (Aug 28, 2005)

Very confusing about the section of benching because I have no clue what you said.  Where did the close grip bench for triceps go and wide grip for chest.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 28, 2005)

Fashong said:
			
		

> Very confusing about the section of benching because I have no clue what you said.  Where did the close grip bench for triceps go and wide grip for chest.




alternate them every other week....so like this:

week 1-2

bench
DB bench 
DB military press
tricep pushdown
lateral raise

week 3-4
BB millitary press
CG bench press
Db bench press
tricep pressdown
lateral raises

week 5-6 repeat weeks 1-2
week 7-8 repeat weeks 3-4

alternate the rep ranges every two weeks also.


----------



## Fashong (Aug 28, 2005)

Also 2 hand db rows??  Kinda odd if you ask me.


----------



## Fashong (Aug 28, 2005)

So I am not doing wide grip BB bench anymore??  Also not CG benching every week??  I think I am going to a competition in 8 months for it.


----------



## Fashong (Aug 28, 2005)

Today's Workout

*Monday*

*CG BENCH - (STRENGTH)*
55 x 10 - Warmup
85 x 5
91 x 5
95 x 5

*MILTIARY PRESSES*
35 x 10 - Warmup
55 x 6
65 x 6

*DB BENCH - (MASS)*
40 x 8
50 x 6


*TRICEP PRESSDOWNS*
?? x 6

*DIPS*
Bodyweight x 5
I was having wrist pain trying these out.

*ABS*
I did some stuff for abs but not posting this.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 28, 2005)

is that in kg or pounds?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 28, 2005)

Fashong said:
			
		

> So I am not doing wide grip BB bench anymore??  Also not CG benching every week??  I think I am going to a competition in 8 months for it.




what are you talking about??  You are benching every week.  For the first two weeks it is the first move in your routine.  for the next two weeks it is not in the routine at all.  Instead you are substituting cg bench.  after that the next two weeks you go back to heavy benching.  Don't know what is so hard to understand about that??



> Also 2 hand db rows?? Kinda odd if you ask me.



I didn't ask you actually.  You asked me if I remeber correctly.  If you don't like it then don't fucking do it.  It is like doing bent over BB rows except with DBs.  Why do you bother asking me questions adn then arguing about my answer.  It would be like asking the best Italian chef in the world for help with pasta sauce and then saying..."Basil??  That is odd??".


----------



## Fashong (Aug 28, 2005)

I USE DB's for bent over rows.  I don't use both hands at the same time


----------



## Fashong (Aug 28, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> is that in kg or pounds?



pounds


----------



## P-funk (Aug 28, 2005)

Fashong said:
			
		

> I USE DB's for bent over rows.  I don't use both hands at the same time




yes I know and I am saying to use both hands.  Do them like a bent over BB row but using DBs.


----------



## Fashong (Aug 28, 2005)

If I bend over on the bench, how do I have stability??  I usually use the hand that isn't doing it at the time to hold myself in place.  = D


----------



## P-funk (Aug 28, 2005)

Fashong said:
			
		

> If I bend over on the bench, how do I have stability??  I usually use the hand that isn't doing it at the time to hold myself in place.  = D




argh!!  what the fuck!!  have you ever done a BB bent over row.  Stand the fuck up in one place.  Bend over like a SLDL.  Hold the god damn Dbs.  Get in that SLDL position and fucking row.  why is this so hard??


----------



## buildingup (Aug 28, 2005)

Even i would understand what p is saying!


----------



## Fashong (Aug 28, 2005)

I know but it just sounds weird.


----------



## Fashong (Aug 28, 2005)

It would also help if I could find a video on google of someone doing it, which is what I am trying to find now


----------



## P-funk (Aug 28, 2005)

Fashong said:
			
		

> I know but it just sounds weird.



why does it sound wierd?  It is just a bent over row!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> argh!! what the fuck!! have you ever done a BB bent over row. Stand the fuck up in one place. Bend over like a SLDL. Hold the god damn Dbs. Get in that SLDL position and fucking row. why is this so hard??


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why does it sound wierd?  It is just a bent over row!




whats a "row?"   When you say "back," do you mean my butt?  Is a picnic bench okay?  Its hard to walk with dumbbells in my hand... can i drag them?


----------



## Fashong (Aug 29, 2005)

Haha I worked out on sunday thinking it was monday,  /cry


----------



## Fashong (Aug 30, 2005)

What do you think if I change this

Old Workout
Standing Ez-curl bar:  3 sets 5 reps high weight  (Mass)  contract at top for 1-2 seconds
Standing alternating dumbell curls: 2 sets 5 reps high weight  (Strength)



New Workout
Standing Barbell curls: 3 sets 5 reps (Strength)
Concentrated Dumbell Curls: 2 sets 5 reps (Mass) contract at top for 1-2 seconds


Please tell me what you think since I was doing my old workout on wednesday for about 3 months I think.


----------



## Fashong (Aug 30, 2005)

The only reason I am bumping this right now is because I have to workout tomorrow = ).


----------



## Fashong (Aug 31, 2005)

I am only posting things I did for my biceps today.

*Standing Ez-curl bar*
50 x 8  - warmup
60 x 5 
66 x 5

*Barbell Curls*
65 x 8
75 x 5


----------

